# Raleigh Tabor in A.G.Russell Catalog



## wvdawg (Feb 29, 2012)

Anyone else see Sharpeblades' story on the "Tabar Tool" that he partnered with CRKT to build?  It made the late spring 2012 A.G. Russell Knives catalog (page 33).  They are calling it the Tabor Sparetool.  Way to go Raleigh!  Proud of your accomplishment!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 29, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> Anyone else see Sharpeblades' story on the "Tabar Tool" that he partnered with CRKT to build?  It made the late spring 2012 A.G. Russell Knives catalog (page 33).  They are calling it the Tabor Sparetool.  Way to go Raleigh!  Proud of your accomplishment!



Would love to see it. Just ordered a knife from him for my son. Would be cool to have the article to show him when I give him his 21st birthday present. link???


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 29, 2012)

I own one of those that I got from Raleigh, personally. It is nice!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Would love to see it. Just ordered a knife from him for my son. Would be cool to have the article to show him when I give him his 21st birthday present. link???



www.agrussell.com should get you there.  Then search for Tabor Sparetool.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I own one of those that I got from Raleigh, personally. It is nice!



I got several from Raleigh from the pre-run before they released to general market.  Keep one in different hunting bags and gave several as Christmas gifts.  They are great!


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 1, 2012)

Dennis & Nick; thank you guys


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 1, 2012)

Mandy i have some of the CRKT Tabor Tools at the shop and would be glad to send you one with your other order at no charge


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2012)

sharpeblades said:


> Mandy i have some of the CRKT Tabor Tools at the shop and would be glad to send you one with your other order at no charge



cool!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> www.agrussell.com should get you there.  Then search for Tabor Sparetool.



Thanks for the link!


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I own one of those that I got from Raleigh, personally. It is nice!





wvdawg said:


> I got several from Raleigh from the pre-run before they released to general market.  Keep one in different hunting bags and gave several as Christmas gifts.  They are great!



I got one as well and it is used often.

Very neat design and well thought out.  I love mine.


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 1, 2012)

RJ thank you sir ;I use one in the shop everyday also


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2012)

Congrats, Raleigh!!


----------



## marknga (Mar 1, 2012)

Congratulations Raleigh!
I own several of the Tabor Tools.... gave away some for Christmas presents.
My favorite Tabor Spare Tool is the one I got from Raleigh:
Prototype with the #1 stamped on it. I like showing it side by side with CRKT model.
Neat gadget, use mine several times.


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 1, 2012)

Keebs & Mark; thank you all


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 1, 2012)

congrats RT


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you Scott


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2012)

I think mine is one of the early models. It has a permanent home in my boat.


----------



## John I. Shore (Mar 1, 2012)

Good job Raleigh, hope they sell 10M of them.  My first apprentice works with CRKT, they are good folks.

John I.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 1, 2012)

marknga said:


> Congratulations Raleigh!
> I own several of the Tabor Tools.... gave away some for Christmas presents.
> My favorite Tabor Spare Tool is the one I got from Raleigh:
> Prototype with the #1 stamped on it. I like showing it side by side with CRKT model.
> Neat gadget, use mine several times.



Mark - that is awesome - quite the treasure!  With all my Tabor knives I have yet to score on a #1!    I'm workin on Raleigh though - one of these days!


----------

